# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Lan Messenger

## veriotis

Στείλτε μηνύματα στο τοπικό δίκτυο
Δεν χρειάζεται IP εισάγετε μόνο το όνομα του
Υπολογιστεί που θέλετε να στείλετε το μήνυμα 




> Έγιναν μερικές αλλαγές : μπορείτε να ελέγξετε αν η επαφές που θέλετε να στείλετε μήνυμα είναι συνδεμένες στο δίκτυο και με τι ταχύτητα Mb/s έχετε σύνδεση


Έκανα αυτό το πρόγραμμα για το δικό μου δίκτυο (Ειρηνουπολη Wireless Network . Κάπου στη Μακεδονία )
Απλά το ανεβάζω για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας 


Ο κώδικας είναι διαθέσιμος για όποιων το θέλει (Visualbasic6) 

Download 75 kb Version 1.4

 [quote]

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Μπάμπη, τέτοιους θέλουμε σε όλη την Ελλάδα!
Και με την ευκαιρία να σου πω να βάλεις και την Ειρηνούπολη στη nodedb.  ::

----------


## JS

Σχόλια για ένα παλαιότερο πρόγραμμά μου, που κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο  :: 

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1473

Αν υποθέσω βέβαια οτι χρησιμοποιείς το net send  :: 
Δυστυχώς πλεον έχει πέσει ο server που το φιλοξενούσε , οπότε και δεν μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε  :: 
Διάβασε τα σχόλια όμως για να βελτιώσεις το δικό σου  ::  
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## MerNion

Δεν μπορω να κατεβασω το αρχειο.. το λινκ που μου δειχνει ειναι το:
http://www.my.site.name/mpampis/diafora ... senger.zip

?

----------


## veriotis

Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απαντήσεις και έχω δουλέψει το πρόγραμμα (JSLanSend )μέχρι τελευταία που έκανα το δικό μου ,το JSLanSend είναι σαφώς ανώτερο γιατί έχει κάποια χρήσιμα καλούδια αλλά δούλευε με IP ,που καμία φορά δεν ξέρης πια είναι η IP 
Για αυτό αποφάσισα να κάνω το Lan messenger με τίποτα παραπάνω από το να στέλνει μηνύματα από τα ονόματα που βλέπω στο φάκελο(θέσεις δικτύου)

Ναι όντως το πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιεί το net sent

----------


## veriotis

Μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα το link που έγραψες και δουλεύει 
Το link είναι σωστό ίσος αν δοκίμαζες αργότερα

----------


## MerNion

το http://www.my.site.name τι είναι?? Τι host ειναι αυτό;;;
Πες την ΙΡ και οχι το host...

----------


## xaotikos

```
C:\Documents and Settings\XaOTikOs>ping www.my.site.name

Pinging www.my.site.name [193.41.229.211] with 32 bytes of data:
```

----------


## JS

> Ναι όντως το πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιεί το net sent


Δεν έχει τίποτα πιο περίεργο λοιπόν το δικό μου. Μπορείς να τα βάλεις όλα μαζί και να δουλεύει και με τους δύο τρόπους.
Θα δω μήπως βρώ τον κώδικα να στον στείλω (είχα ενα απίστευτα μεγάλο disk crash και έχω χάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα).
Νομίζω οτι απο μόνο του το net send μπορεί να κάνει resolve ta hostnames.
Τέλος αφού χρησιμοποιεί το net send δουλεύει σε λειτουργικά που έχουν ενεργοποιημένο το "Messenger" service (που υπάρχει νομίζω στα W2K/XP/??) .

----------


## vegos

> Τέλος αφού χρησιμοποιεί το net send δουλεύει σε λειτουργικά που έχουν ενεργοποιημένο το "Messenger" service (που υπάρχει νομίζω στα W2K/XP/??) .


Θα σας στείλω [μόλις το βρω] το MAGSEND, την ίδια εφαρμογή μόνο που υποστηρίζει και Win95/98 (χωρίς netsend)... Μια από τα ίδια δηλαδή  :: 

Delphi κώδικας [πάντα]...

----------


## Vcore

Το επόμενα βήμα για να σε προτρέψω είναι να δείχνει και αν οι χρήστες είναι μέσα στιλ msn  :: 

Good work  ::

----------


## veriotis

Να είσαι καλά και ότι δεν ήξερα με τι να ασχοληθώ.   ::  
Εντός ημερών θα είναι έτοιμο

----------


## veriotis

Το είπες το έκανα  ::  
Με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού μπορείς να δις αν είναι συνδεμένος ο παραλήπτης και με τι ταχύτητα στέλνονται τα δεδομένα mb/s

----------


## Ataraxos

Nice project veriotis  ::  




> Ο κώδικας είναι διαθέσιμος για όποιων το θέλει (Visualbasic6)


Στείλε τον κώδικα αν μπορείς  ::

----------


## veriotis

Ο κώδικας εστάλη . καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Ataraxos

> Ο κώδικας εστάλη . καλή συνέχεια


OK το πήρα το e-mail...
Thanx  ::

----------

